# White Marlin tourney-lost key



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

anyone have a link for the white marlin tourney out of lost key this weekend?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://site.whitemarlinshootout.com/

Last I heard, two weeks ago, there were 40 something boats pre-registered.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

found it thanks, i had rocky's number but i lost the rules

is the HMS permit automatic or does it take a while to get, i was going to wait until after JAN 1st even though it's only $16 i know im cheap


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/PermitList.asp

It's automatic, just pay and print out the permit...:letsdrink


----------

